# Como colocar dibujo o logo en pcb



## lewi (Jul 12, 2008)

hola a todos, veran lo que quiero hacer es poner un logo en las placas del circuito. E visto algunos pero no se como lo hacen o en que software de diseño lo hacen. yo uso CadSoft Eagle.
no se si hay algun metodo de hacer, colocar dibujos o logos en el  pcb del eagle.
de antemano muchas gracias por la atensión prestada...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 12, 2008)

no importa donde lo diseñes, el logo debe entenderse bien solo "en blanco y negro" que seria el cobre y la baquelita del pcb.

en cualquier caso, si utilizas la tecnica q yo describi para hacer pcb's los logos o frases, o publicidad salen muy bien.

imprimes tu logo en blanco y negro dentro o fuera del pcb del circuito, en una hoja de papel adhesivo, luego pegas este papel sobre la placa viorgen.
recortas las secciones blancas dejando solo as negras que son las pistas de cobre.

lego pasa el cloruro ferrico y t queda el pcb con el logo incluido.
haces los agujeritos, luego retiras el papel pegado, luego lavas de nuevo por las dudas. y listo. a soldar.


----------



## Vick (Jul 13, 2008)

Yo uso proteus y puedo importar imagenes bmp para colocarlas en el diseño del PCB, no se si en Eagle se pueda, pero busca alguna opción de importar imagenes o algo por el estilo.

Saludos.


----------

